# Wardrobe Must-haves.



## babecakes (Dec 18, 2006)

I am redoing my whole wardrobe selection. I need some wardrobe must-haves for you and any other suggestions, pictures would be great. so if you could redo your whole wardrobe what would you buy?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2006)

dark jeans
white 3/4 sleeve shirt
white button up
red button up
black button up
black slacks
black pencil skirt
lots of white tshirts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I'm lazy like that


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Pencil skirts, in particular a black one.
Black slacks, plenty of em.
Little black dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cardigans, black, a neutral and any other colors. Must have to throw over dresses etc.
Dark jeans.
A nice coat that can be worn when you are dressed up.
A few nice dresses so when you need something for weddings, cocktail evetns etc. you don't have to panic about going out to find something.

My main rule for shopping is if I see something I love and I can swing it, I buy it. Because lord knows when you _need_ something, you can never find it!


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 19, 2006)

cardigans
HOODIES!!!
jeans
t-shirts
and my new fave for the cold season, thermals!! just the tops though. lol..  i've got a couple of them in different colors, some even have lil buttons on the front and a hood. UGH!! i looooveeee


----------



## Katja (Dec 19, 2006)

*Good topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A WHOLE wardrobe??!  This list could be longggg... however, I'll just go with basics and keep it brief.

1-3 Jackets/Coats
1-2 Hoodies or Track Jackets (I like to wear these to the gym)
2-3 pairs of nice dress jeans
2-3 pair of casual jeans
3-4 pair of black slacks (for work and dress)
2-3 pair of cordouroy/khaki/solid color pants (for work or play)
1 classic black dress
1-6 dresses in a variety of styles (because I love dresses)
1-6 skirts in a variety of styles (because I heart skirts) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plenty of dress tops (for nightlife/dinner/play/etc)
Plenty of casual tops (FOR FUN and downtime)
Plenty of accessories (scarves, hats, jewelry, hair accessories, etc.)
Plenty of shoes!!!
Black stockings with those cool designs in them, solid black, white, and colored tights, and of course FUNKY SOCKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're a handbag/purse guru, then I'm sure you'll have your collection of bags, but I would like 2-3 designer bags and 2-3 clutches/small purses...

I don't wear belts much, but some of those, too.

That's all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Katja (Dec 19, 2006)

*I totally forgot sweaters and cardigans, but those are like a must anyways.  And def. camisoles.  *


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 19, 2006)

1.  A great good, warm, preferably furry jacket.
2.  2 good hoodies to throw on if you're running out.
3.  2 pairs of jeans that make you look and feel AMAZING, one cheap, one expensive.  Shop until you find the PERFECT pair, serious.
4.  3 different band shirts.
5.  A black pencil skirt that goes below the knee.
6.  3 cute dresses, one with a full circle skirt, a fancy slim one, and one you can wear to a picnic/barbeque.
7.  2 Cardigans.
8.  2 sheer-lace tops to put over tube tops or such for work.
9.  Black slacks (not made of mostly cotton because those shrink and don't last).
10.  A wide waist-cincing belt, and a belt to sling onto your hips.
11.  A few spaghetti-strap camisoles.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 20, 2006)

1. Wool coat
2. Puffer jacket
3. Snow boots
4. Black dress (for parties)
5. Clutch bags
6. Knit Cable accessories
7. Skinny jeans
8. Wrap dress in a solid color


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh how fun! 

Here is what I would like:

*-* Stocking tops, long sleeve, short sleeve, and sleevless (ie Metalicus) in various basic colours (at least 5-6)
*-* Little black dress
*-* Long, fitted black dress that flares out at the bottom
*-* 1 Black pencil skirt
*-* 2 pairs cargo pants, black, khaki
*-* 1 pair black cargo capri's
*- *2 gorgeous fitted short jackets - black, brown and maybe a dark purple one too.. why not?!
*-* 3 pairs jeans - denim flares, black flares, slate (g-star raw relaxed fit)
*-* 2 basic A-Line skirts in solid colours
*- *5 wrap skirts in various colours/patterns
*-* 2-3 (or more) really long flowy skirts
*-* 5 basic fitted tee shirts
*-* 1 flowy, floaty, black layered chiffon skirt
*-* 5 basic fitted singlets
*-* 2-3 cute mock turtlenecks
*-* 3 loose off the shoulder tops in various colours
*-* 1 cute black hoodie!
*- *2 fierce knee length trench coats in black and brown
*- *1 cute, short winter jacket in black (aviator maybe)
*-* 2 Long winter coats - black and brown
*-* 2 pairs of good fitting slacks in black (omg i wear alot of black..)
*- *2 lacey, girly jackets
*-* 2-3 great cardigans
*-* 3 cute silk short sleeved blouses in black, cream, and navy
*-* 1 pair of black tuxedo pants
*-* 1 black kimono style top
*-* 3 satiny spaghetti strap singlets- black, cream, chocolate
*-* Let's not forget the underwear! 1 awesome strapless bra, 1 va-va-voom pushup bra, 1 convertible bra, 1 tee shirt bra, 3 boring but supportive every day bras)
*-* 2 pairs of flat soled boots - black and brown
*-* 2 pairs of slouch boots, 1 short, 1 tall
*-* 1 pair open toe black heels
*-* 1 pair black slingback kitten heels
*-* 2 pairs ballet flats
*-* 2 pairs of sneakers - black, white
*-* 4-5 belts in various widths, and styles and colours

Hmm that should but all, but it's not.. but I should stop there anyway lol...


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

ummm I have this stored in my cpu,I need to look at these lists and add,lol,well here goes

Must Haves:
nicely tailored slacks in black and gray
at least 2 good pantsuits and skirt suits in dark and neutral colors
a few pastel or brightly colored cashmere sweaters and twin sets
black cashmere turtleneck
a set of pearls
a pair of diamond studs
a nice watch
2 LBDs (little black dress), one suited for warm weather, another for cold
a perfect winter wedding dress and a perfect summer wedding dress/suit
a wrap dress
a pencil skirt in gray, black, or navy
2 well fitting white shirts
a pair of full legged pants that work for any season (cuffed or not)
2 hats--one for the beach, another for church or weddings
a well-tailored coat (wool, cashmere, or a blend) and blazer (wool, corduroy, velvet)
a trench coat
a wrap or shawl
3 pairs of heels (black, brown, and something funky)
3 pairs of flats (black, brown, and something funky)
3 pairs of high heeled sandals, one of which must be strappy
1 pair of flat slip on sandals
1 pair of ballet slippers
a black leather bag
a brown leather bag or substitute (I don't own a brown leather bag, but my LVs are a good stand-in)
an evening clutch
2 full summer/spring skirts or dresses
at least one outfit for each of the following: a golf outing, a tennis match, a run, or a ski trip
3 well fitting pairs of jeans (2 for heels, 1 for flats or vice versa, depending on which you wear the most)
2 swimsuits, a cover-up/sarong, beach bag, flip flops, and a nice beach towel
at least one slim polo shirt (the uses for these know no bounds)
at least 7 matching bra and panty sets 
a slip and a camisole
hose in off black and your nude
3 nice nighties and a feminine robe (I'd also suggest a cozy one for being warm in the winter)
5-6 trendy tops that work well with jeans
5-6 slim fitting tee shirts or tanks
a pair of cropped pants or capris in white, black, or khaki
nice set of luggage (at the very least, a sturdy, attractive weekend bag)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 26, 2006)

Good pairs of jeans that fit right
A good suit (that can last a lifetime)
Heels for suit
Calf-length boots
Knee-high boots
Flared skirts in solid colors
A few white shirts
Quality t-shirts
Several dressy pairs of shoes
A nice dress or two
Shorts (for the summer)
Tank tops

The key to building a good wardrobe is investing in stuff you'll always wear and then spending less on stuff that's trendy.


----------

